# HDMI or component video?



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Okay, this doesn't pertain to a specific display type or model as much as getting the best picture out of your display. :yes:

To that end, what is the general consensus of you videophiles as to which gets the best picture quality for hi-def TV and/or blue ray: HDMI or component video? I recall seeing on another Forum not long after HDMI debuted that the two were pretty much equal for everything except live broadcasts, for which there was a noticeable improvement with HDMI. 

What do you guys say?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on the use but I use both at home for HD and cant see any difference, I think for older CRT displays capable of doing 1080i Component is better as component is analog anyhow and I doupt that CRT displays have a better DA converter in them.
Correct me if I am wrong but isn't component limited to 1080i max. I do believe that for 1080p you require HDMI.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have 2 sources hooked up to my Optoma PJ, one with HDMI and the other with Component and I cannot see any difference.:no:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Correct me if I am wrong but isn't component limited to 1080i max. I do believe that for 1080p you require HDMI.


Component supports 1080p, Xbox 360 and PS3 use it. Not sure if current video displays support it though.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I certainly can not see a difference between the two. The only advantage to HDMI is that it carries audio as well. The disadvantage is that the connection can be accidentaly pulled out much easier with HDMI.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for thhe feedback, everybody. 

The main reason I'm asking, we're finally looking to upgrade our system this year - we're still using S-video through a standard def CRT monitor, no kidding! I'm a cheapskate and really hate dropping a bundle of cash on this stuff only to have it worth 10 cents on the dollar in a few years, which is especially true for HT receivers. I'd rather be the guy _paying_ 10 cents on the dollar for the few-years old gear. I don't trust the early HDMI gear since I've heard of so many compatablilty problems, and I don't want to pay the prices for late-model 1.3 HDMI gear. That leaves me with pre-HDMI component video receivers.

So - It's nice to know that I won't lose much if anything in PQ going with component video. All I have to do now is make a decision between LCD and plasma, but I'll save that for another thread. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

In the end, I don't think it matters too much what ya choose to use. Most new AVRs, TVs, hi-def players, or DVRs...video games; i guess that means pretty much every component out there right now suppports HDMI out as well as Component. Furthermore, since most do, at mono-price i got HDMI cables just as cheap as Component. And since they say it looks better, and can support 1080p, why not use it. You get the plus of having Hi-Def sound as well if ya pick up a good AVR.

IMO, if ya want to drop the bills, get a Onkyo 876 for the AVR, and get a Projector for the video, from what everyone says, projectors are better than both plasma and LCDs.


----------



## SAGENT (Jan 30, 2009)

Component cables will support 1080p but most displays ( tvs ) will not accept 1080p through the component inputs only through HDMI.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Wayne,

Although component may support 1080p, there's DAC (digital to analogue conversion) to be performed inside the player, this doesn't necessarily mean a visibly worst picture, but I'd avoid such a connection if there was HDMI as an alternative...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought there was a problem with DRM that could prevent you from using component - is it just on upconverted signals? 

I'm another holder-on to component, std-def DVD, and an older AVR; who is finally looking at replacing components with the advent of the Oppo BD (and hoping good things about the Outlaw Pre/Pro). But my TV is component-only, so I'm curious about this subject too.

tia to all those with info,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Eric D said:


> I thought there was a problem with DRM that could prevent you from using component - is it just on upconverted signals?


Its just for upconverted DVDs, There are several players that have hacks available to dypass this. My LG SD DVD player upconverts fine over component.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Its just for upconverted DVDs, There are several players that have hacks available to dypass this. My LG SD DVD player upconverts fine over component.


Ahhh, thanks. I'm not too worried about it; ve always been happy with the results from my TV's internal line doubler and anamorphic squeeze for dealing with std-def DVDs. And when I get round to replacing it, I figure to use the HDMI anyway. Although looking it up it seems that it can be done for the older Oppos, and quessing a similar fix will come out for the BD player, I don't know that I'd take the risk with hacking my firmware.

enjoy,


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

SAGENT said:


> Component cables will support 1080p but most displays ( tvs ) will not accept 1080p through the component inputs only through HDMI.


Is there a PQ penalty to this? From what I read most broadcast, cable, and satellite TV sources use the 1080i format anyway. If so, why would I be concerned about 1080p? I'm more of an audio guy than a video guy, so I need to learn this stuff before I start spending money!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Is there a PQ penalty to this?


No, not with Cable or sat. You are correct they only broadcast 1080i at best. Besides your display may be able to convert that to 1080p anyhow. Bluray/HD DVD is the only way to notice a better picture with 1080p particularly with action or sports movies.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks, Tony. So when I get a blu-ray player all I'll need to do is run an HDMI cable for it to the TV and I'll be good to go. It'll be easy enough to set up a macro to switch the TV input for the DVD player. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## D-Jingle (Apr 13, 2009)

im late to this, but always, always, always HDMI

HDMI carries enormous badnwidth capable of handling 1080P and 7.1 surround sound. HDMI cables are protected from signal loss and digital freindly!


Accept no substitue!!!


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

I know of one instance where HDMI is clearly superior to component. That's the video from an Xbox 360. I used component direct to my TV until I got a receiver with HDMI. The clarity difference was huge when I switched to HDMI.

I won't speculate if that applies to all video sources. I run everything in 720p. I've only used HDMI for BD so I don't know if it is better than component.

Jim


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Component Cables are capable physically of carrying 1080p but due to licensing agreements do not allow this to happen, this is why component is limited to 1080i.

HDMI works great when it works but there are still lots of HDMI handshaking issues that exist.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I'm more of an audio guy than a video guy, so I need to learn this stuff before I start spending money!



Wayne....if you are an audio guy, are you not interested in having the best quality audio from your blu ray player? If you don't use an HDMI connection to your AVR, you will forever be limited to dolby digital and dts. You will not get Dolby True HD or DTS Master Audio. If you are putting out money for new or used equipment, it should at least be capable of handling current technology from an audio point of view.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

hddummy said:


> You will not get Dolby True HD or DTS Master Audio. If you are putting out money for new or used equipment, it should at least be capable of handling current technology from an audio point of view.


Thats not entirely true, If the BluRay player has multi channel analog outputs and your receiver has the inputs The player can then send the uncompressed audio to the receiver by doing the D/A conversion inside the player. Your ears wont be able to hear any difference.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

All too true. Just be aware that many, especially low and mid level, AVRs don't apply base management to multi channel inputs. In addition, they won't apply decoder programs such as PLIIx to multi channel inputs, so you would effectively be using the AVR as a straight up multi channel amplifier.


----------

